# How People Imagined the Future Over 100 Years Ago



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2017)

4 pages of images here.    http://www.boredpanda.com/french-artists-imagine-future-19th-century-postcards/




> It is interesting to look, how people  that lived more than hundred years ago imagined the times we now live  in. I have compiled a collection of postcards created by artists in the  19th and the beginning of the 20th century on the subject of the  Millennium.'
> 
> Many things depicted on them seem to be funny, but some ideas became a reality.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 10, 2017)

1917 was a pretty pleasant time to be alive.  Even in their worst nightmare, I doubt they imagined anything near what was on the world's agenda ..... WW I, the depression of the 30s, WW II, Korea, Vietnam for starter.   And an I-Phone would have been witchcraft.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 10, 2017)

Actually, the "School" image is fairly accurate.  Books are becoming obsolete in the classroom as more and more schools are giving the students laptops....our oldest great granddaughter is going to such a school.  And....the "headsets" could easily be substituted by cell phones.  

Think of this....99% of what we take for granted today has been developed in the past 50 or 60 years...and the rate of new product development is accelerating.  100 years from now, people may be living in a world we can hardly imagine today...that is, if humanity survives another 100 years.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2017)

Every generation can predict the future with misplaced certainty.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Actually, the "School" image is fairly accurate.  Books are becoming obsolete in the classroom as more and more schools are giving the students laptops....our oldest great granddaughter is going to such a school.  And....the "headsets" could easily be substituted by cell phones.
> 
> Think of this....99% of what we take for granted today has been developed in the past 50 or 60 years...and the rate of new product development is accelerating.  100 years from now, people may be living in a world we can hardly imagine today...that is, if humanity survives another 100 years.



I thought the same thing about the school Don, with computers replacing books, etc.  I don't even want to imagine how things will be 100 years from now, I'm sure there will be a lot of good improved things, but also a lot of bad results.  I was just hearing that the driverless cars cannot read road signs like a stop sign if there's anything like graffiti on the sign or anything blocking part of the word....that's scary to me, I'm not a fan of them at all.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 13, 2017)

...if people have enough intelligence to work with science instead of against, there would be no need for fear of the future.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2017)

Science is not an exact science.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 16, 2017)

I'll bet they didn't envision this 100 years ago lol

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st...ises-walk-your-dog-along-gps-route/571788001/


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 16, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I'll bet they didn't envision this 100 years ago lol
> 
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st...ises-walk-your-dog-along-gps-route/571788001/




Although I'm one that likes new technology, I don't think I'd like a drone walking my precious Pickles. . I don't think he'd like it either.  In fact im sure he wouldn't.


----------



## jujube (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't know about 100 years ago, but 50 years ago I was distinctly promised flying cars and houses that cleaned themselves by the year 2000.  I WANT MY FLYING CAR, DAMMIT!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 16, 2017)

jujube said:


> I don't know about 100 years ago, but 50 years ago I was distinctly promised flying cars and houses that cleaned themselves by the year 2000.  I WANT MY FLYING CAR, DAMMIT!


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 18, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Actually, the "School" image is fairly accurate.  Books are becoming obsolete in the classroom as more and more schools are giving the students laptops....our oldest great granddaughter is going to such a school.  And....the "headsets" could easily be substituted by cell phones.
> 
> Think of this....99% of what we take for granted today has been developed in the past 50 or 60 years...and the rate of new product development is accelerating.  100 years from now, people may be living in a world we can hardly imagine today...that is, if humanity survives another 100 years.



That concept, our survival as a species, is the crux of the matter:  We have so much positive "stuff" to give the world, so many ways to make heaven on Earth.  Instead, our greed, self-absorption, cruelty and self-serving ways has made our continued survival doubtful.   I would not be surprised if civilization is a forgotten state of affairs in one hundred years, and our species is gone from this planet in less than a thousand years.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2017)

Fashion


----------

